# BSNL - TP Link TDW8961ND Configuration Issues



## systemwizard (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to connect  TP Link TDW8961ND to BSNL Dataone. DSL connects but Internet does now can you please help verify and let me know if I am doing something wrong. As usual BSNL Helpline wasnt helpful.

Config :  *i.imgur.com/BLaTQsS.jpg

Regards,
Vikram


----------

